# My $900 Set up



## sideswiper (Feb 6, 2011)

Pioneer Elite Pro 710 HD RPTV,( $250 Craig List) Pioneer Elite VSX-30 A/V Receiver,($600 New) Pioneer DV-490V DVD Player,($20 Kijiji want ads) Pioneer CS-R 7100 4 Way Speakers,(Allready Had)Pioneer CS-C 280-K Center Speaker,( Allready Had) Two Pioneer Front Speakers,(Allready Had) Velodyne CT-80 Subwoofer,($30 Kijiji want ads) Now just waiting for a CRT Grade Calibrator to come and clean and tune it up.


----------



## sideswiper (Feb 6, 2011)

A few pictures of the Pioneer 64 inch RPTV, Pioneer Elite VSX-30 A/V Receiver, Pioneer DV-490V DVD Player, Motorola DSR-922 C-Band Receiver and the pair of Pioneer CS-R 7100's 4 Way Speakers will add a few more HD FTA units that i use for C Band Wild feed hunting in the near future.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

I just love these photos. One day i'm going to finish my own home system and i would share them here.


----------

